# My Cockatiel has food stuck to her beak!



## WarriorAthena (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I recently got a Cockatiel (this is my first bird by the way), and I am in love with her! She is not tame yet so she is very skittish, and I haven't had the chance to visit the vet to get her wings clipped yet (my dad has to bring me on a Saturday when he isn't working). But I noticed that she has quite a bit of food stuck around her beak and a little on the feathers near her mouth. I really want to get them off of her so she is clean but she does not like me getting near her face right now. Is there any way I can clean her beak off, or should I wait do the vet can help me do it when I bring her? (I think my dad said we can go next Saturday) Some advice would really be appreciated, thank you so much!


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

Birds are messy eaters. Mine gets food on her beak all the time, and in the process of preening it can get stuck on the feathers. 

She should clean it off herself soon. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## WarriorAthena (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh thank you very much! Although, I have to admit that I tried to clean her beak and I scared her. I feel horrible for possibly frightening her, as she ate from my hands a few times and now she doesn't even like me approaching her. I will definitely be very gentle with her from now on, but I just feel so bad cuz I care about her so much


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Puck was partially handraused because his parents rejected him when he first flew out of the nestbox. The handfeeding formula had gotten stuck to the feathers around his beak and made them very clumpy. It looked pretty uncomfortable, but it didn't really dissolve with water easily. 

Eventually the feathers were either scratched or molted out and he hasn't had any food stuck to his feathers aroubd his beak like that, since. He does sometimes get his beak messy, still, though! they really are pretty messy eaters. ^^'


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

It sounds like your bird was hand fed and then not cleaned after the feed? Was her beak and mouth messy when you got her? It will come off in its own time but I’m surprised she isn’t tame if she was hand fed


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*food stuck*

Congrats on your first 'tiel! They are wonderful little birds; may you have many happy years with her! As to the food, you could try misting her with a little water if it doesn't scare her. That may help soften the food so it will come off. Some birds like to go in the shower (Not Bennie, though!). When you take a shower, put her on the handrail, not directly under the spray. The mist and warm humid environment will also help.


----------

